# Food Porn: Post your food photos here!



## SoVerySoft (Nov 12, 2005)

I have to confess that while reading about food is a wonderful thing..._looking_ at food is even better. 

I wanted to start a "food porn" thread to encourage everyone to take pictures of some of their favorites and post them here to tempt us. 

I'll go first!

Tonight my friend Nancy took me out for a fabulous dinner to celebrate my birthday (a little late - we were both busy my birthday weekend). I chose a wonderful new restaurant (Restaurant David Drake) that opened nearby and we absolutely loved it! The food, the atmosphere, the service - all top notch!

Here's what we had:







An amuse of Shrimp and Carrot soup. I got Nancy's portion also - she doesn't eat seafood. Really delicious. Makes me want to go back and try their other soups.








Her appetizer was the Salad of Tender Bibb Lettuce with walnuts, grapes, celery, pear, dijon-roasted garlic vinaigrette. She said it was perfect!








I got the Charlotte of Maine Crab with papaya and cucumber salad, curried celery root remoulade and tomato gelee.








Her entree was the Braised Short Ribs which she adored. It was served with a gratin of sweet potato, surrounded by autumn vegetables.








I got the Deep Sea Diver Scallops which were AMAZING. They sat atop an endive, lobster and scallop tart. There was a carrot-orange reduction and a popcorn shoot garnish.








For dessert she chose the Banana Mousse with milk chocolate cream, coffee caramel, brownie and candied walnuts. It was wonderful, but I think she was too full at that point to enjoy it completely.








I got the Carmelized Apples with molasses marshmallow, creme fraiche ice cream with sweet rosemary emulsion. The ice cream and the rosemary were outrageous! The little balls you see were scoops of apple, topped with the homemade marshmallow. Oh, and the Happy Birthday message was a nice touch.​

We both decided we'll definitely be going back (especially since it is only 10 minutes away!)


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 13, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have to confess that while reading about food is a wonderful thing..._looking_ at food is even better.



Awesome pics. Yum. Reminds me of the photographs I took of an 8-course meal I had at Iron Chef Japan's restaurant in Tokyo.


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 13, 2005)

Porn Indeed!That food looks truly orgasmic. :eat2: 

Thanks for starting what I'm sure will be another awesome thread!

AND - a belated Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 13, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Awesome pics. Yum. Reminds me of the photographs I took of an 8-course meal I had at Iron Chef Japan's restaurant in Tokyo.




Oooooo....was it Morimoto's restaurant? I'm so envious! (Big Iron Chef fan here--I find the Japanese version more entertaining, but the American version has more foods I actually think I'd like.)


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 13, 2005)

Delaney said:


> Oooooo....was it Morimoto's restaurant? I'm so envious! (Big Iron Chef fan here--I find the Japanese version more entertaining, but the American version has more foods I actually think I'd like.)



No, it was Iron Chef Japan II whose name escapes me right now. His restaurant was Ariake in Tokyo. I was there as the guest of Panasonic and mentioned how much I liked the show. So they took me there. It was sublime. 

View attachment iron_chef_course.jpg


View attachment iron_chef_entrance.jpg


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 13, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday, SVS!

Your dinner looks exquisite! Just beautiful!
I'm glad you have a good time!

Wow, I'll have to check out the site!

Thanks!


~Allie


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 13, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> No, it was Iron Chef Japan II whose name escapes me right now. His restaurant was Ariake in Tokyo. I was there as the guest of Panasonic and mentioned how much I liked the show. So they took me there. It was sublime.



Wow! Very cool! I watch Iron Chef America and not the original Iron Chef manly because the ingredients are more familiar to me. 

I bet your meal was amazing. I'm envious! 

PS that photo is gorgeous.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Jeannie and Allie! I kinda like celebrating for 2 weeks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2005)

Did someone put food and porn in the same sentence? :shocked:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 13, 2005)

Fuzzy - funny! You took the nipples out.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2005)

I just wasn't thinking right.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 13, 2005)

What a wonderful meal and a such a fabulous friend to take you out for it. Thanks for sharing the photos, I did have to wipe away a bit of drool.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm lousy at food photography, but I'm easily seduced by the work of others. The Wednesday NY Times makes me absolutely climb the walls, and some of the food magazines are downright lickable.

Happy belated, SVS! The shots of your celebration dinner are eliciting many groans all up in here at the Boteroesque crib.


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 21, 2005)

lol, I love this thread... food porn is awsome!

for a bit of foreplay anyway :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope to see some great pics of Thanksgiving feasts!! Come on, let's see 'em!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 25, 2005)

Delaney said:


> Oooooo....was it Morimoto's restaurant? I'm so envious! (Big Iron Chef fan here--I find the Japanese version more entertaining, but the American version has more foods I actually think I'd like.)



I LOVE Iron Chef to!! & I prefer the Japanese version to for the same reason.


----------



## Stormy (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is my 22 pound turkey.  There were homemade rolls, too, and ice cream and peanut clusters for dessert. :eat2: 

View attachment turkey.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## DevouringAZ (Dec 3, 2005)

:smitten: oh man that was good.... I need a cigarette now.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 3, 2005)

I hate that nouveau cuisine stuff I always get at fancy business affairs --teeny tiny portions on huge plates that I eat in two bites. I'm always hungirer after the meal than I was before and I have to go home and fix myself something afterward. :eat2: :eat1: Only a few restaruants around here --even in Little Italy --have portions large enough to satisfy me. Naturally, I have to lower my standards a bit to get gustatory satisfaction.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2005)

Stormy said:


> Here is my 22 pound turkey.  There were homemade rolls, too, and ice cream and peanut clusters for dessert. :eat2:



Thanks for posting the Thanksgiving pic! I just saw it tonight (missed it when you posted it).

I would have asked you to save me a wing and lots of skin, had I seen it sooner, so you are lucky I didn't


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Did someone put food and porn in the same sentence? :shocked:



LOL, that's MY belly in the middle of your pornacopia! lol


----------



## BBWchelmsford (Dec 18, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> For dessert she chose the Banana Mousse with milk chocolate cream, coffee caramel, brownie and candied walnuts. It was wonderful, but I think she was too full at that point to enjoy it completely.



Oh god, that looks soooo good... I wonder if I have any chocolate cookies and banana pudding in the kitchen... :eat2:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 18, 2005)

gluttony has never been more enticing. keep me from all this food.

aaron£


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 19, 2005)

I plan to take pics of my holiday baking later this week. I hope others will too.

Come on, show us your cookies!


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I LOVE Iron Chef to!! & I prefer the Japanese version to for the same reason.



We have a morimoto restaurant here in Philly. My friend has a signed menu in a frame up on her wall (from a birthday meal shared with her BF, or somesuch)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 27, 2005)

I bought myself a new mixer - a KitchenAid - and it's awesome. I decided to bake some treats to take to a Christmas dinner I was invited to. I got the recipes from Land O'Lakes' website.

I did all my baking on Christmas Eve, but unfortunately, I forgot to take the pics until after Christmas, when only the leftovers were remaining - and they were worse for wear.  

Here is the first one I baked. 

View attachment gingersnap muffins 42.jpg

Gingersnap Mini-Cupcakes ​
They had powdered sugar on top, but it melted in by Sunday night. They were quite tiny - one or two bites. They were okay, altho everyone else seemed to think they were spicy and good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 27, 2005)

Next 

View attachment eggnog cheesecake bars 52.jpg

Eggnog Cheesecake Bars​
Jamie had posted about these, and that's what got me looking at the Land O'Lakes site to begin with. They were almost a disaster from the start - I misread the directions for the crust, and put in too much flour. Had to adjust the rest of the ingredients to get the ratio close to what it should be.

When I was making the cheesecake filling it wouldn't smooth out. It looked like watery cottage cheese, so I figured they would be a disaster.

I baked them, and when they were cool enough to taste, I thought they were pretty boring. But I used freshly grated nutmeg, which was a great decision, since the flavor of the nutmeg improved overnight, and the next day they were much tastier (but still not good enough to make again, in my opinion). Also, the recipe has a picture showing much more cheesecake filling than mine ended up with.

Continued...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 27, 2005)

The best of all (although this picture was taken WAY past their prime...)


View attachment mintmallow55.jpg


Chocolate Mint Mallow Cups​
I made these because there is a Russell Stover candy that I really love - they are called "Mint Dreams" and they are minty marshmallow-filled dark chocolate. 

These were a pain to make, as I had to make each chocolate cup individually. They were really delicious though, and looked much prettier on Saturday than they did on Sunday. I had crushed starlight mint candies on top, but they melted into the marshmallow/heavy cream filling pretty fast.

Last one coming up...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 27, 2005)

I was sooo tired, and my back was aching like crazy, but I didn't want to waste the Cocoa Krispies and the pretzels I'd bought...And it wasn't like I could make the following treats later on. It had to be for Christmas...

View attachment rudolph treats 46.jpg

Rudolph Treats​
These came out really cute, and tasted good! (I happen to like Rice Krispies Treats, so I might be biased). They were HARD to make tho - the cereal was very sticky to work with (had to keep buttering my hands!) and the antlers...well, let's just say that pretzels like to decide for themselves where they want to break. It often took 10 pretzels to get one pair of antlers! The reindeer pictured above were the misfits of the litter (altho still pretty damn cute) - the most perfect ones were taken to the dinner. 

All in all it was fun and worth the pain in my back (easy to say now that it's feeling fine!). I bought tons of ingredients so I am ready to start my next baking frenzy, which should be this weekend.


----------



## jamie (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pics, Randi - looks like you were working hard up there.

I agree with you on the eggnog bars. I liked mine at first and thought they were great, but after the first day I was kind of disappointed with them. My crust tasted weird and I didn't think there was enough filling. If I make them again, it will solely be because my best friend Ed will not shut up about them. He loved them and the nutmeg-y taste.

Love the cute little reindeer.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 28, 2005)

I love me some mint dreams but I swear Russel Stover has changed the formula. And to add insult to injury, they aren't even readily available.

I think I'll make the mallow cups for new year's. Yumm-o!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2006)

Just baked this cake (tho' a bit late for my New Year's weekend celebration. Wah!) I got the awesome bundt pan as a holiday gift from my roommate.

This is a gingerbread cake, which I cut into and covered in whipped cream minutes after taking this pic. 

View attachment Gingerbreadbundt5sm.jpg​
Another view in the next post...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a shot of a different side of the cake:

View attachment Gingerbreadbundt7sm.jpg​


----------



## jamie (Jan 2, 2006)

very, very adorable.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, Jamie!

It is deeeelish! Very moist inside. It has nutty gingery streusel running through it too!

Next up, is the eggnog pound cake. I am still going to make it, even though we are a bit past the season!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 2, 2006)

How wonderful!!!!! We need to have a pot luck! You bring desserts! 



SoVerySoft said:


> It is deeeelish! Very moist inside. It has nutty gingery streusel running through it too!
> 
> !


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> How wonderful!!!!! We need to have a pot luck! You bring desserts!



I love that idea :eat2: 

I would definitely bring this cake - but would decorate it better (instead of just powdered sugar).

now, if only we all lived in NJ.  

ouch! Why is everyone throwing things at me??  NJ isn't so bad!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 2, 2006)

I just tried this recipe today. What's better than pork wrapped in pork? They were pretty good, not made to eat too many at a time, but were tasty.

Bacon Wrapped Smokies

1 pound sliced bacon, cut into thirds
1 (14 ounce) package beef cocktail wieners
3/4 cup brown sugar, or to taste

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).
Refrigerate 2/3 of the bacon until needed. It is easier to wrap the wieners with cold bacon. Wrap each cocktail wiener with a piece of bacon and secure with a toothpick. Place on a large baking sheet. Sprinkle brown sugar generously over all.
Bake for 40 minutes in the preheated oven, until the sugar is bubbly. To serve, place the wieners in a slow cooker and keep on the low setting.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 2, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I just tried this recipe today. What's better than pork wrapped in pork? They were pretty good, not made to eat too many at a time, but were tasty.



OMG! That pic and recipe made my mouth water. Literally!! I think the idea of the brown sugar put me over the top! yummmm! That reminds me, I need to post the bacon candy and bacon cookie recipes in the "ordinary foods made better" thread!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 2, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG! That pic and recipe made my mouth water. Literally!! I think the idea of the brown sugar put me over the top! yummmm! That reminds me, I need to post the bacon candy and bacon cookie recipes in the "ordinary foods made better" thread!




I didn't put very much brown sugar on top because I wasn't sure of the combo, but it turned out well. I think I would have eaten more if I hadn't already had oyster and clam dip, deviled eggs, cheese ball, tortilla roll-ups and cheese ball. Thank heavens I don't do that too often. I think tomorrow is going to be nothing but veggies all day to counteract the food of today.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jan 3, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Just baked this cake (tho' a bit late for my New Year's weekend celebration. Wah!) I got the awesome bundt pan as a holiday gift from my roommate.
> 
> This is a gingerbread cake, which I cut into and covered in whipped cream minutes after taking this pic.
> Another view in the next post...



Like a snow-covered alpine village. Mmmm.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 3, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Awesome pics. Yum. Reminds me of the photographs I took of an 8-course meal I had at Iron Chef Japan's restaurant in Tokyo.




I'm an Iron Chef fanatic -- which one was it? Masaharu Morimoto? 

--B.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Did someone put food and porn in the same sentence? :shocked:




I'm almost worried that, amidst all the tasty-looking food, and a sexy belly, you have ALKA SELTZER, of all things!!

But, that begs the question be asked: Is that the food, or the porn? ~~

--B.


----------



## Denial (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooh foodporn!! I'm totally drooling here.:eat2: Great pics.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Have you ever seen a burger this big before?

View attachment burger.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Have you ever seen a burger this big before?
> 
> View attachment 2197



I actually just saw this tonite. Your timing is perfect!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow.... how awesome SoVerySoft!

hehehe


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 15, 2006)

But did they finish?


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

As someone who is not really a hamburger person, I find that disgusting.



I can imagine some might find it to be the holy grail of burgers, I guess.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> As someone who is not really a hamburger person, I find that disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine some might find it to be the holy grail of burgers, I guess.



*LOL*

aint it though!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> The best of all (although this picture was taken WAY past their prime...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784
> ...



I'd love to try one of those! They look yummy, SVS!


----------



## Denial (Jan 17, 2006)

Are those for real? :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

*yikes* I found another one.

View attachment hungry.JPG


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2006)

Denial said:


> Are those for real? :shocked:




Sure are. There are several restaurants where eating a burger like this is a challenge. If you eat it all within a certain time limit, then it's free. I've heard of one place that has a gigantic steak contest as well.


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I just tried this recipe today. What's better than pork wrapped in pork? They were pretty good, not made to eat too many at a time, but were tasty.



That one is on my list to try. They look so tasty.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2006)

Just thought I would share some pics of a Rainbow Jell-O Jigglers that I made for a diversity pot luck lunch at work today. 

View attachment Jello uncut5.jpg

I made the Jell-O in an 8x8 pan. Here it is before I cut it into pieces. Next post shows it cut and on a serving plate.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2006)

View attachment Jigglers 11.jpg

Took this with a flash. Aren't these pretty?? I'll show you what it looks like without a flash. (next post)....​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2006)

OK, I know, ENOUGH already with the Jell-O pics.  But I just like how they look!
View attachment jigglers 08.jpg

When taken without a flash they don't look as shiny as they really were, but you can see the colors really well. This was my first time making these, and I learned a few things that the recipe I followed didn't tell me. Next time they will be perfect!​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2006)

WOW! SVS, those are terrific! Let me know the tips and tricks, and the recipe! They look incredibly fun, and tasty. thanks for the pics!


----------



## jamie (Jan 21, 2006)

Randi - These are brilliant. So cute and the idea is great. Were they tasty? Thanks again for keeping us drooling


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2006)

More Praise for the Diversity Jello! I keep pulling up the thread and showing people! The consensus is that it is spectacular, and we are all waiting for the recipe.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 21, 2006)

I keep staring at your jello photo. It's mesmerizing


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2006)

That is the most colorfull jello I have ever seen! *lol*

I was thinking that dessert could go for such an occasion as St. Patrick's Day.

You could decorate around it and possibly add:

(1) 4 leaf clovers
(2) Leprechauns
(3) a pot of gold

I love the picture.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I know, ENOUGH already with the Jell-O pics.  But I just like how they look!
> View attachment 2437
> 
> When taken without a flash they don't look as shiny as they really were, but you can see the colors really well. This was my first time making these, and I learned a few things that the recipe I followed didn't tell me. Next time they will be perfect!​



Dayum!!! SVS those look awesome --- I think they already look perfect. Are you a professional food photographer b/c everything you take pics of looks absolutely wonderful!!!

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2006)

oooh! I am glad you all liked them so much!! Here's the story...

I went to a potluck a couple of years ago and a friend of mine made a gorgeous rainbow jello mold. Soooo pretty. I was inspired, but never made it, until now.

(here's her jello mold):

View attachment rainbowjello.jpg​
Anyhow, since I didn't have a nice mold like that, and thought using my "castle" bundt cake pan might be a little ambitious, and using a lobster mold might be a bit confusing, I decided to use an 8" x 8" cake pan and make "jigglers" instead of a full blown jello mold.

There is a recipe on the Jell-o site for the full jello mold. But since I wanted to make jigglers, I searched for other recipes. (For those of you who do not know, jigglers are gelatin snacks made using less liquid so they are more solid or rubbery. They are finger foods, unlike regular jello.)

Anyhow, the normal recipe for jigglers calls for 4 pkgs of jello and 2-1/2 cups of water. I found a recipe for rainbow jigglers that called for 5 pkgs and 5 cups, so needless to say, I wasnt sure what to do.

Here is the recipe I found, and pretty much followed.

Rainbow Jello Jigglers

5 3-ounce boxes Jello, use 5 different colors/flavors
4 ounces sour cream
5 cups boiling water

Dissolve first box of Jello in 1 cup boiling water. Pour 2/3 cup into 8 by 8 inch pan. Refrigerate until firm. Mix 2 tablespoons sour cream with remaining 1/3 cup hot liquid Jello. Jello must be hot for sour cream to blend. Once the first layer is firm, pour sour cream and Jello mixture on top of first layer. Repeat, using remaining 4 boxes of Jello. Each layer must be firm before additional layers are added. The first layer usually takes the longest to chill, approximately 30 to 45 minutes. The remaining layers usually chill in 15 to 20 minutes. To serve, place pan in warm water for about 5 seconds. Invert onto large plate and cut into small squares.

I cut the liquid a little bit (used 7/8 of a cup of water for each package) And here's what I learned, as I made the recipe:

1. When they say '2/3 cup' and remaining '1/3 cup' it isn't really accurate, since once you've mixed in the Jello, the volume increases. So be aware of that.

2. I screwed up early on. I made the first solid layer (purple). Let it chill. Added the creamy purple layer (which was left out while the first layer chilled. Where I screwed up was...when I made the blue layer, it was still very warm when I poured it on top of the creamy purple, which caused the creamy purple layer and the new blue layer to get kind of mixed together (you'll see in my Jello the creamy purple layer and the solid blue sort of became all one). I corrected this going foward by preparing the next color while the jello was chilling, and even put it in the fridge to cool down a bit more before adding it.

3. I would end on a solid color, not a creamy one. On mine the last layer (creamy strawberry) seemed to fall off, once I cut the pieces. I am not sure if it's because I added it later than I did the other layers (and maybe that caused it to not adhere as well?) or if it is just not as "sticky" since the sour cream dilutes the gelatin-to-liquid ratio.

4. One other thing - the original Jello recipe says to spray the pan with cooking spray. ewww. I didn't want that stuff on my Jello. I had no trouble at all unmolding mine. I used a spatula to release the sides, and dunked the bottom of the pan in hot water for just a couple of seconds, and viola! it came right out. (I was very happy about that!)

I would make this again, in a heartbeat. It did take hours, well, I needed to be here for hours (because of the waiting time between layers) but the effort level was really minor. 

I think I will buy a pretty mold pan so I can make it that way, but I really liked the jiggler idea!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2006)

jamie said:


> Were they tasty?



Ooops. forgot to respond. Yes, Jamie, they are really good!! (but I actually like Jello.) The sour cream adds another dimension and even tho the flavors are totally artificial, they smelled amazing as I worked on each layer, and I was SO ready to eat them when they were ready!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought I would share a silly picture:


View attachment coolio 011.jpg


Hi SVS.  

Those Jello pictures are the coolest!


----------



## DevouringAZ (Jan 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Have you ever seen a burger this big before?
> 
> View attachment 2197


 

lol, that's so freakin' awsome


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 26, 2006)

Isa said:


> Sure are. There are several restaurants where eating a burger like this is a challenge. If you eat it all within a certain time limit, then it's free. I've heard of one place that has a gigantic steak contest as well.



When I was younger and my family would visit Amarillo 2-3 times per year, my grandparents used to take us here http://www.roadsideamerica.com/attract/TXAMAsteak.html, and I remember seeing pictures of all the people who had successfuly earned a free steak dinner. I guess I had the *your eyes are bigger than your stomach* syndrome, being a skinny waif, because I never saw what the big deal was. As an adult, I've often wondered how I would fare with this challenge, but I've never had an opportunity to go back since my grandparents both passed on years ago. Maybe I'll have to plan a road trip...who's coming?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I thought I would share a silly picture:
> 
> Hi SVS.
> 
> Those Jello pictures are the coolest!



Hey swampthing..I mean toad!  Glad you like the jello. So, did you make that oreo tower all by yourself? What else was going on on that table?? It's hard to tell if that sandwich is part of the sculpture.

Maybe we should have a thread about playing with our food!! hehe!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, I made that all by myself and I also took the picture. (its sort of a balancing act)

The picture looks bewilderingly, tricky though. Doesn't it?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Yep, I made that all by myself and I also took the picture. (its sort of a balancing act)
> 
> The picture looks bewilderingly, tricky though. Doesn't it?



You are an amazingly talented man. I am humbled. What else can you do??


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

In honor of yesterday's holiday  Solid Chocolate treasure chest with chocolate hearts inside.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2006)

missaf said:


> In honor of yesterday's holiday  Solid Chocolate treasure chest with chocolate hearts inside.



very cool! Did you make it? receive it? give it? or just find the picture? inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> very cool! Did you make it? receive it? give it? or just find the picture? inquiring minds wanna know!




Hi SVS  I went to court today for jury duty, and a man's daughter and wife had made them to sell for the holiday. He said it took them about a day to make 20 of those boxes, and they sold them before Vday for $5 each (hearts and all), and I got mine the day after for $2.50


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2006)

missaf said:


> Hi SVS  I went to court today for jury duty, and a man's daughter and wife had made them to sell for the holiday. He said it took them about a day to make 20 of those boxes, and they sold them before Vday for $5 each (hearts and all), and I got mine the day after for $2.50



What a deal! So have you tasted it yet?


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

We've been eating the hearts first, and they are totally yummy!


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2006)

*pout* I was all prepared to share pics of my food expirement tonight, Strawberry Pretzel Salad, but it completely and totally bombed, big time!

Look for pics of a yummmy concoction in the next couple of weeks. 

This is like a coming attractions post :eat2: .


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2006)

jamie said:


> *pout* I was all prepared to share pics of my food expirement tonight, Strawberry Pretzel Salad, but it completely and totally bombed, big time!
> 
> Look for pics of a yummmy concoction in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> This is like a coming attractions post :eat2: .



STRAWBERRY PRETZEL SALAD?????? 

My next cooking adventure will be Swedish Ginger Bacon Cookies.


----------



## jamie (Feb 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> STRAWBERRY PRETZEL SALAD??????



Have you had it, Randi? I have had a mad, passionate craving for it for weeks. I finally remembered to get all the stuff to make it last night, and I will be damned if I didn't ruin the jello layer. *sob*. We are just eating the bottom 2 layers anyhow and I will try again in a bit. It is cheap to make, but soooooooooooo wonderful to eat.


----------



## zonker (Feb 16, 2006)

:eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2006)

jamie said:


> Have you had it, Randi? I have had a mad, passionate craving for it for weeks. I finally remembered to get all the stuff to make it last night, and I will be damned if I didn't ruin the jello layer. *sob*. We are just eating the bottom 2 layers anyhow and I will try again in a bit. It is cheap to make, but soooooooooooo wonderful to eat.



Never had it, never heard of it. Do tell!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2006)

zonker said:


> :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:



OMG those are so damn cute!!! Did you make them? buy them? just find the pic? (I am so inquisitive lol)


----------



## zonker (Feb 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG those are so damn cute!!! Did you make them? buy them? just find the pic? (I am so inquisitive lol)



No, just found the pic, but it's given me the idea to make some like this... I'm a belly man myself, so I'd love to make something similar from the front, perhaps bulging out with a round belly and love handles like this: 

( . )

I love baking (and cookies), so I'll probably try this within the next few days. I'm not all that artistic. They might taste delicious, but I'm not sure if I can make them look "delicious". If they come out worthy of posting, I'll post a photo . . .


----------



## jamie (Feb 16, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Never had it, never heard of it. Do tell!


 
Ooo... sorry to hi-jack the picture thread.. but I will be quick. It is great, and I think you would love it. Sweet and salty at the same time. I am not sure if it is a southern thing or not, but I have never been to a potluck where it was not somewhere on the table. The problem is getting some before they eat it all up. 

The crust - Crushed pretzels, butter, little bit of brown sugar- baked in the oven for about 10 minutes. 

The middle - Cream cheese, sugar creamed together and then Cool Whip folded in. 

The topping - Dissolved strawberry jello, sliced strawberries. This sets up just a little bit and then you pour it over the above 2 layers and chill. 

End result - Yummmm. 

I messed up by using sweetened strawberries. I had read that if you used frozen ones, it would help the gelatin set-up faster, but I got the ones with sugar in them and the sugar messed with the jello and it refused to set up at all. I was all liquid 2 hours later! So we drained the strawberries out and just had cheesecakey stuff on a pretzel crust. 


I agree about those cookies, adorable!


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

zonker said:


> :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:



Those are some edible pieces of ASS! ROFL I Love it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2006)

jamie said:


> Ooo... sorry to hi-jack the picture thread.. but I will be quick. It is great, and I think you would love it. Sweet and salty at the same time. I am not sure if it is a southern thing or not, but I have never been to a potluck where it was not somewhere on the table. The problem is getting some before they eat it all up.
> 
> The crust - Crushed pretzels, butter, little bit of brown sugar- baked in the oven for about 10 minutes.
> 
> ...



I saved the recipe and will try it sometime  (anything with cream cheese gets my attention!) plus the sweet and salty thing gets me everytime!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 17, 2006)

View attachment cool.JPG


View attachment cool2.JPG


nice recipe Jamie! sounds very delicious.

those cookies pictures are awesome, zonker!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2006)

Swampy, those are great pics! How do you find this stuff??


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 17, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Swampy, those are great pics! How do you find this stuff??



I dunno.

I just surf the web and I usually have to sift through a lot of *adult* related pictures because I usually find it mixed all together and those *annoying* pop-ups are something else I have to deal with. Sometimes, I get them also through my e-mail. 

http://www.dumpalink.com <---- This site allows you to find videos or pictures of a lot of humorous stuff. But it does contain a lot of *adult* related stuff. You can type in key words and search for pictures or just skim through the picture pages.

http://www.cuteoverload.com <--- I like this page also. This is for the animal lovers.

http://www.justsaywow.com <---- Pretty neat place to go to. Contains: humor, inspiration, friendship, cartoons, and parodies.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 17, 2006)

I ate one (burger) that big at a place in Portland, OR called "Standish's" - but that was in my youth


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

Speaking of burgers...

View attachment crazycars1.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2006)

Took my roomie out for her birthday and of course I took pics - she pretty much hates that, but she let me (hey, I was buying! LOL)

Here's how our meal unfolded:





Complimentary focaccia with chunks of delicious parmigiano reggiano





Vegetable strudel with a roasted red pepper coulis





Amazing Thai coconut shrimp. The sauce with Malibu Rum was incredible!! The shrimp are sitting on fresh pineapple wedges.





Stuffed pork (with sausage and cornbread stuffing, adorned with granny smith apples)





Veal chop - again, the sauce was incredible - it was a brandy cream sauce. It's topped with asparagus, sundried tomatoes and mushrooms. Sadly, I forgot the doggie bag on the table! wah!





Sides of beans and potato wedges





Creme brulee





Awesome chocolate and white chocolate mousse. Yum!​


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG!!! Salivating,drooling uncontrollably,almost passing out from the excitement of the above post. LOL! That was awesome. Thank you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> OMG!!! Salivating,drooling uncontrollably,almost passing out from the excitement of the above post. LOL! That was awesome. Thank you.



Ah, you're welcome! That's what food porn is all about!! hehe


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 13, 2006)

Have mercy, Woman! I wanna swim in brandy cream sauce, and I _so_ crave the sensation of cracking into a creme brulee with a nice, heavy spoon, but it's that Thai coconut shrimp that'll have me distracted all day.

Randi, but for your fear of crossing the Hudson, a whole new Wonkaland of culinary delights awaits you. (Though apparently Jersey ain't no slouch.)

Thanks for the layout. And happy birthday to Nancy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 2, 2006)

I took a friend to lunch today for his birthday. I thought I would share the photos here :eat2: 





We shared an appetizer of Applewood Smoked Salmon sitting on a crispy potato galette, topped with a fennel salad. Pommery mustard was piped around it. This was superb! The flavors together were outstanding. One of my favorite dishes I've tried at this restaurant.






My entree was Sauteed Skate Wing, crispy and delicious, with a flavor similar to lobster. It was served over tender braised navy beans, topped with upland cress salad, with a lime bouillabaisse. The fish was cooked perfectly, and melted in my mouth. And the crispy thin-sliced fried tomato garnish was pretty and added a nice crunch.





My friend got a short rib ravioli, and I was surprised when it came out - there were two huge portions, not traditional ravs - these were square sheets of pasta folded over the large pieces of short rib. I don't have the actual description of this one, but some of the additions included onions, blue cheese and fiddleheads. Yum. Pictured above was my friend's view, below is the view from my side of the table - you can see the generous pieces of meat.












We decided to get the cheese course, as we'd heard great things about it. And we were not disappointed. I especially loved the soft cheeses. The cup in the center held warm honey, which was the perfect accompaniment. (I wish I knew what kind of honey it was.) As you can see, there was a card listing each cheese.

Unfortunately, we had to get back to work, so we didn't get dessert.  

Needless to say, this is my favorite restaurant at the moment. :wubu:


----------



## MLadyJ (May 3, 2006)

Curse you Randi..LOL you take the best pics/eat at the best places...Whatever!!! I was hoping someone would post to this thread soon..it makes my mouth water...I can almost taste it...:wubu: :wubu: I am hinting at a digital camera for my birthday..(Hear that Chris??)


----------



## BBWMoon (May 10, 2006)

Randi,

Was the one birthday trip to that David's Restaurant again?

I remember your first set... and it looks like it.

YUM! I want to go there! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 10, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Randi,
> 
> Was the one birthday trip to that David's Restaurant again?
> 
> ...




Yup, we went to David Drake's again. 

I LOVE that place!!

And you have a good eye for food!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw this pic on eGullet and it has been driving me crazy. Since misery loves company, I thought I would share...

View attachment gallery_15057_2971_90655.jpg​
Vanilla frozen custard and a pretzel cone. Gotta love salty and sweet. Gotta love frozen custard. Gotta love that I know where this place is and I can go there anytime I want to.

ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh My Stars and Garters...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My Stars and Garters...




Does that make you _WANT_, or what, Fuzzman? Damn!

I even had ice cream tonight and it didn't help. Must. Have. Pretzel Cone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Does that make you _WANT_, or what, Fuzzman? Damn!
> 
> I even had ice cream tonight and it didn't help. Must. Have. Pretzel Cone.



Its as if that cone reached out and slapped me across the face.

Must.. Have.. Preztel... Cone!!!!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Must.. Have.. Preztel... Cone!!!!!


Goot Gawd! Me, too!

Sove, pleasepleasePLEASE come fetch me and carry me off to the land of pretzel cones and custard/cheese danishes.

"The hunger for something you've not yet tasted is the hongriest hunger of all." - Ralph Waldo Eatmesome

(I'm paraphrasing. And itchin' for a salty frozen custard.)


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

apparently i'm the only fattie who doesn't like salty and sweet together?? That doesn't look appealing to me in the least.

Down here, we have rita's water ice. when I used to go, I always used to get custard, half vanilla, half chocolate, but not the swirl (they have a swirled version too). I felt the swirl ruined the integrity of each flavor, so I'd have the counter person fill the cup first with choc then with vanilla (or vice versa). My friend Chris used to eye roll and laugh and mock, but these things are important.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Goot Gawd! Me, too!
> 
> Sove, pleasepleasePLEASE come fetch me and carry me off to the land of pretzel cones and custard/cheese danishes.
> 
> ...



We'll make a list of everything you want to do next time we entice you to come to NJ  

And we'll take the tour!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> apparently i'm the only fattie who doesn't like salty and sweet together?? That doesn't look appealing to me in the least.
> 
> Down here, we have rita's water ice. when I used to go, I always used to get custard, half vanilla, half chocolate, but not the swirl (they have a swirled version too). I felt the swirl ruined the integrity of each flavor, so I'd have the counter person fill the cup first with choc then with vanilla (or vice versa). My friend Chris used to eye roll and laugh and mock, but these things are important.



I totally agree - don't be swirling my flavors because then they water each other down.

(But I even take my bacon off my burgers so I can taste the crispy bacony goodness it by itself. So don't go by me.)

Also, I grew up in south jersey so we called Italian Ice "water ice" too. But be prepared to be mocked by the non-philly influenced crowd


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> I felt the swirl ruined the integrity of each flavor, so I'd have the counter person fill the cup first with choc then with vanilla (or vice versa).


Full agreement. Even things that are _supposed_ to be mixed (salad, pizza toppings, omelets), I'll taste each bit separately, then combined. But mix my ice cream flavors? I'd dare not defile!



SoVerySoft said:


> We'll make a list of everything you want to do next time we entice you to come to NJ
> 
> And we'll take the tour!


The Grazin' Through the Garden State Tour! I'm in.

And I like Rita's. The only off thing is the name. Water ice. Tres appetizing, no? And their gelati is a bit of an odd mix, too.

And kindly excuse my excessive use of the exclamation mark today. I've just ordered pizza. A lot of pizza. And I'm excited.


----------



## jamie (Jun 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The Grazin' Through the Garden State Tour! I'm in.



Wherever and whenever the tickets for a tasting tour lead by SVS go on sale, someone please give a girl the heads up. I will be there will bells on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2006)

jamie said:


> Wherever and whenever the tickets for a tasting tour lead by SVS go on sale, someone please give a girl the heads up. I will be there will bells on.




Ahh, now if the NAAFA convention was in NJ this year, we could do that! I might have to bring some goodies with me up to Boston.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 20, 2006)

I clearly need to move to your neck of the woods


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I might have to bring some goodies with me up to Boston.


A fatty pool party, a buttload of vendors, AND an assortment of Jersey's best SoVeryGoodies? I'm in.

(Pending schedule clearance.)


----------



## Jes (Jun 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A fatty pool party, a buttload of vendors, AND an assortment of Jersey's best SoVeryGoodies? I'm in.
> 
> (Pending schedule clearance.)


I'm going to have to use the kiddie pool. I fear Sove would load the deep end full of lobster traps, clambeds, a few sharks, etc. etc. *shudder*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Full agreement. Even things that are _supposed_ to be mixed (salad, pizza toppings, omelets), I'll taste each bit separately, then combined. But mix my ice cream flavors? I'd dare not defile!
> 
> 
> The Grazin' Through the Garden State Tour! I'm in.
> ...




I've followed discussions about Rita's and how their use of the term "gelati" is just plain wrong. I've never had anything at Rita's but have always wanted to go there.

I will say that this place has me woozy. And Jes, it's in your neck of the woods (more or less). Click on "Flavors of the Day" and then choose a location - and settle back and read. ahhhhhhh! (I hope I didn't post this before...I might have!)

P.S. BB - Ya got a problem with exclamation points??!! I tend to use them regularly, you might have noticed. I mean...you might have noticed!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I clearly need to move to your neck of the woods




Yes, yes you do


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm going to have to use the kiddie pool. I fear Sove would load the deep end full of lobster traps, clambeds, a few sharks, etc. etc. *shudder*



Nah, I like my shellfish cooked. I don't want to keep them as pets nor do I want to kill them myself.

So you're safe. Everybody in the pool!


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 22, 2006)

Randi that website was **drooling** lovely..now my keyboard is gooey...I used to live in Va and we had a Rita's that we HAD to vist a couple of times a week...gawd that stuff was soooo gooood!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 4, 2006)

A friend and I went to a local restaurant that I'd not been to before. They serve Tianjin style food (Tianjin borders Beijing).

We were the only non-Asians in the restaurant the entire time we were there. I'd heard that many of the local Asian restaurants are known for being cold to non-Asian customers, so I was a little nervous. But they couldn't have been more welcoming, or more helpful.

I think it was the manager (maybe the owner) who came over and explained dishes and recommended some, as well. 

Here's what we got:







Pancake Soup as served.







Pancake Soup after stirring it up.






My friend got the Tofu Soup. Delicious!






Soupy Buns






Lamb Sticks with Spicy Powder. Wonderful. I loved it.






He brought over a complimentary dish of spicy pickled vegetable. He said it was zucchini - it was terrific. 






I forget the name of this - something like Meat Pie with Pork. 












After the lamb dumplings we were done!​

A great meal - an amazing price (under $30 for 2 including a 25% tip!)

We'll be back.

ETA - the links to the pics were broken - I uploaded them to different space


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

Yum. Yum. Yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 24, 2006)

Dinner out about a week ago...

View attachment crabchowder-04.jpg

This is the MOST delicious corn and crab chowder. I went back a few days later and got that again - plus got some to go! Tons of crabmeat, and just a little bit spicy.


View attachment goatcheese-03.jpg

We shared a goat cheese appetizer. This was just some of it, on my friend's plate - it's a warm goat cheese cake, roasted honey coated walnuts, marinated golden beets, baby greens and a lime-mandarin orange dressing. Plus cristini for spreading the cheese on.


View attachment scallops-08.jpg

This was my dinner - I was disappointed. I hadn't realized the scallops would be fried. They were ok...but I wouldn't get it again. Here's the description from the menu: Giant tender fresh sea scallops, lightly coated in panko crumbs, flash-fried (yeah I know - how did I miss that part??) and served with pan-seared crackling fried rice, with fresh greens (which were missing - the rosemary sprig garnish doesn't count!), angel hair onion riings, modena balsamic vinegar reduction and special sauce for dipping.


View attachment Tilapia-10.jpg

Here is my friend's "Tilapia burger" which was fresh, crispy-coated tilapia topped with fresh spinach and horseradish cole slaw. 


View attachment MoonSteamer-14.jpg​This was my steamed milk which you can get with a choice of flavors. I chose chocolate (so why didn't I just get hot chocolate??) and it's topped with whipped cream. It was pretty good!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I saw this pic on eGullet and it has been driving me crazy. Since misery loves company, I thought I would share...
> 
> View attachment 7020​
> Vanilla frozen custard and a pretzel cone. Gotta love salty and sweet. Gotta love frozen custard. Gotta love that I know where this place is and I can go there anytime I want to.
> ...



That Vanilla frozen custard and a pretzel cone looks pretty tasty! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 30, 2006)

Just about a year ago, I started this thread with photos from my birthday dinner. Well, it's that time again! And I wanted to go back to David Drake's but...they were closed on my birthday. (They are closed Sundays). So we went to another local place (The Metuchen Inn), which was very good when I took a friend there for his birthday last year. He said it was the best meal of his life!

This year....not good  Here are the pics:

View attachment 01n-plate.jpg

Here's the plate with a drawing of the inn.


View attachment 03n-bread dip w bread.jpg

Here is a roll with a lovely presentation of dips and relishes. They were quite good! The roll...? A rock.


View attachment 04n-bread dips.jpg

A close-up. From the left, white bean puree, marinated radishes, black olives and a yummy olive oil.


View attachment 03o-Scallops.jpg

My appetizer - scallops. They were...okay. Not bad, but not wonderful. They were kind of overcooked, and salty. The waitress said there would be 3 very large ones - as you can see - there are 5 (small ones). Admittedly, it was a lovely presentation.​
Continued....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 30, 2006)

Next...

View attachment 06o-lamb.jpg

I ordered the herb crusted rack of lamb. Now, I confess the promise of herb crusted put me over the edge. Unfortunately, the 4 tiny lamb chops had no sign of herb nor crust. They didn't taste bad, but they were just sorta there.


View attachment 04o-pork.jpg

Nancy got an apple stuffed pork loin with sweet potatoes. This had to be the disaster of the evening. I asked her how it was - she said "It's a little dry." When we were done I saw she'd left some. She asked me if I wanted a taste. It was more than dry - it was brutally overcooked. Just awful.


View attachment 09o-Cake.jpg

When we got home there was a cake waiting for me! It's so pretty!!


View attachment 10n-pc o'cake.jpg

There was ice cream too! Here is my piece of cake (can you tell that I cut a piece and then decided it wasn't big enough?? hehe. And my Ben and Jerry's Vanilla Heath Bar ice cream.​
Even though the dinner wasn't perfect, my birthday was. I had a great day!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, Randi... they certainly have the presentation down... but seems to be rather shy of delivering what they say? How odd, I would have been pretty disappointed in all of that - seemed to be a lot of fluff and no real quality. 

Well, the nice thing about being a "master diner" is that there is always next time!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Wow, Randi... they certainly have the presentation down... but seems to be rather shy of delivering what they say? How odd, I would have been pretty disappointed in all of that - seemed to be a lot of fluff and no real quality.
> 
> Well, the nice thing about being a "master diner" is that there is always next time!!




Yeah...a coworker told me today that he is taking me out to lunch this week for my birthday - my choice. Since I took him to David Drakes for his birthday in May...I think I might know my choice!!


----------



## Mary (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow, SoVerySoft, that Dim Sum looks amazing!! Heck, everything looks wonderful!


----------



## Michelle (Oct 31, 2006)

I love your food porn posts, Randi. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## fyron (Oct 31, 2006)

from a bbq in the summer.... oh my god






*drool*


i can't wait for the weather to warm up again
mmmm hot dogs and grilled vegetables! :happy:


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 2, 2006)

Agggghghh!! I hate you people!!!! Stop this NOW!!!!! I'm taking chomps out of my drawing table!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to post these pics - but since they are total food porn to me, I decided...HERE 

I have tried posting pics of these donuts before, but hadn't captured them very well. I think I finally got the pics right this time.

This is a Boston Cream donut from a local bakery. It is the best donut ON EARTH. They have an incredible chocolate ganache frosting and the filling (which is about 3 times the normal amount of filling in an average Boston Cream) tastes like a combination of whipped cream and vanilla custard. Light, creamy, rich, perfect. Oh man. I need one NOW.

View attachment 06 whole.jpg

The donut, still intact.


View attachment 08 cut.jpg

Cut 


View attachment 10 open.jpg

Opened wide
​
So...what do you think?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 23, 2006)

This harrassment must stop!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This harrassment must stop!




I've tried...but...I just....can't......


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh my LORD, I must eat that donut. 

MUST.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my LORD, I must eat that donut.
> 
> MUST.




Maybe I'll bring you donuts instead of cake. I think these are not to be missed!


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

I am lusting after that donut, SVS. Pure, unbridled lust. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess this is still the place to post fancy restaurant food pics. They aren't "everyday" food pics, so food porn it is!

Once again I went to my favorite little restaurant (David Drakes). This time it was for my department's (belated) holiday lunch. It was just 3 of us, and you can guess who chose the restaurant.  

Here's what we got:


View attachment 02foiegrasconfit.jpg

My coworker and I shared this "Terrine of Foie Gras and Duck Confit", poached seckel pear, pear essence, pickled shallots. Yum.


View attachment 01Salad.jpg

My boss got "The Chef's Salad" maytag blue, greens, haricot vert, parmesan, walnuts, aged balsamic vinegar. She doesn't like blue cheese so she gave that to us. Awww, we were kind, and helped her out. Didn't want her to waste it. 


View attachment 04CodCakes.jpg

My coworker got Panko Crusted Cod Cakes, pickled red pearl onions, mixed greens, caper sauce. He let me taste it - it was very good! (not as good as MY lunch, but good)


View attachment 05Monkfish.jpg​My boss got Sautéed Line Caught Monkfish, shrimp hash, celery root purée, lemon thyme, bouillabaisse sauce. She let me taste it - I liked it a lot! I would order that.

continued....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2007)

more....

View attachment 06Scallops.jpg

Hand Cut Fettuccini, grilled scallop slices, steelhead caviar, carrot-shiso salad, carrot caramel. It was incredible.


View attachment 07Scallops.jpg

Here's a better view, I think. 


View attachment 08ChocPeanutParfait.jpg

My coworker and I shared a dessert. It was Chocolate Parfait (but it was more of a tower than a parfait) with roasted peanut biscuit, caramel, chocolate creameux and peanut brittle ice cream. Each component was really good. The ice cream was the best. 


View attachment 10Gelee-Macaroons.jpg

The chef sent out some little treats. Macaroons with dark chocolate bits and strawberry gelee. My boss ate a macaroon before I thought to take a pic!

Another glorious meal at DD.

Ahhhh :wubu: ​


----------



## jamie (Jan 21, 2007)

Good grief..that is twice in this thread the chef has sent you over some extra goodies...please let me go eat with ya. 

Those photos as drool-inducing...I would be picking the caviar off, but your meal looks divine.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 22, 2007)

SVS you are so lucky... those pictures are making me drool (seriously drooling like a puppy). I have never been in a place that serves such fancy beautiful food.


----------



## Emma (Jan 23, 2007)

This food all looks so lovely but the portions look so tiny. I'm sure I'd be wanting a pizza after eating that little. lol


----------



## JeanC (Jan 25, 2007)

Today's lunch was last night's leftovers. The beef had been seared with a bit of garlic seasoning, just enough to cook the outside (it was still tender and juicy after microwaving at lunch). The pasta is corn rotini with heavy cream, blue cheese and mozzarella. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> This food all looks so lovely but the portions look so tiny. I'm sure I'd be wanting a pizza after eating that little. lol



Actually, the plates are huge!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 25, 2007)

JeanC said:


> Today's lunch was last night's leftovers. The beef had been seared with a bit of garlic seasoning, just enough to cook the outside (it was still tender and juicy after microwaving at lunch). The pasta is corn rotini with heavy cream, blue cheese and mozzarella. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



That looks great! Now that sounds like really GOOD mac and cheese! And the beef...yum.


----------



## JeanC (Jan 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> That looks great! Now that sounds like really GOOD mac and cheese! And the beef...yum.



Oh yeah it was. Hubby had a craving for pizza last night, so I decided since I am gluten free this week to give this a try. Just eating the toppings off a pizza wasn't my idea of yummy. Funny thing is, I gave hubby a bite, he doesn't like blue cheese. Good thing he already had his pizza in front of him, I almost lost my plate hehehehehehe


----------



## Tina (Jan 25, 2007)

JeanC said:


> Today's lunch was last night's leftovers. The beef had been seared with a bit of garlic seasoning, just enough to cook the outside (it was still tender and juicy after microwaving at lunch). The pasta is corn rotini with heavy cream, blue cheese and mozzarella. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Jean, it's great to see you!! It's been a long time. Any surviving scales in your neighborhood?  

Your dinner looks and sounds like a real comfort food knockout. Again, good to see you.


----------



## JeanC (Jan 25, 2007)

Tina said:


> Jean, it's great to see you!! It's been a long time. Any surviving scales in your neighborhood?
> 
> Your dinner looks and sounds like a real comfort food knockout. Again, good to see you.



Hi Tina  No surviving scales in my house (except for my Polder food scale and that is for measuring out flour for baking hehehehehehe). Now that I have my new rifle I should see about getting some more LOL

I'm wishing I'd made more of the pasta, I was liking the container after lunch


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's something I cooked a few months ago-- cuban black beans over rice with fried plantains on the side. I held a cookbook next to it by way of humble comparison. 

View attachment IMG_3500.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Here's something I cooked a few months ago-- cuban black beans over rice with fried plantains on the side. I held a cookbook next to it by way of humble comparison.



oooh! Yours looks better than the cookbook! Nice! How did it taste?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I burnt the rice, but overall it was good. And very spicy :eat1: 

I love cooking.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 28, 2007)

Today we went to Arthur Avenue in the Bronx (the "real" Little Italy although the surrounding neighbors are mostly Mexican and Albanian). On Arthur Ave., there's the Arthur Ave. market which is composed of several counters. The best counter is Mike's Deli, which is chockfull of all types of cured meats, appetizers etc. If anyone here ever visits the Bronx Zoo or the NY Botanical Gardens, you should stop for lunch or dinner in the neighborhood. Here are the photos from our little adventure (and a menu link : http://www.bridgeandtunnelclub.com/bigmap/bronx/menus/mikes.htm)







The "small" antipasto plate. I cut to the chase because I wanted meat and lots of it. The base was arugula (I got one serving of veggies in, yay!)The cheeses are pecorino, smoked & fresh mozzarella and provolone. The meats are prosciutto, spicy & non spicy soppesrata. There were pieces of toasted bread and it was all topped with olive oil and balsamic vingear which helped to cut through the fatty meats. It was 100 percent delicious! Highly recommended.

My boyfriend got the "Yankee Stadium" sandwich. It consists of mortadella, ham, salami, capicolo, fresh mozz. and hot peppers. They serve a side of pasta salad. It needed more vingear, it had too much oil and not enough punch.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 28, 2007)

We then walked around and past by a bakery (can't remember the name, it begins with an "E"). I have to say the baked goods weren't terribly impressive, they were like any I've had at most Italian bakeries. The bakery had terrible lighting and couldn't take decent photos.



]my chocolate covered cannoli. They wasn't enough ricotta in it!





ome custard filled puffy thing that the s.o. had. The pastry was a bit stale but the custard was delicious and it was rum free. One reason I don't like most Italian sweets is that they're always full of rum!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 29, 2007)

Webmaster said:


> No, it was Iron Chef Japan II whose name escapes me right now. His restaurant was Ariake in Tokyo. I was there as the guest of Panasonic and mentioned how much I liked the show. So they took me there. It was sublime.



Is that Rokusaburo Michiba?


----------



## Stormy (Jul 6, 2007)

A nice little snack I had this afternoon -- half gallon of tin roof sundae ice cream topped with mixed nuts, eaten right from the carton, replenishing the nuts each time I ate a new layer off. :eat2: :eat1:  

View attachment icecream&nuts.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2007)

Stormy said:


> A nice little snack I had this afternoon -- half gallon of tin roof sundae ice cream topped with mixed nuts, eaten right from the carton, replenishing the nuts each time I ate a new layer off. :eat2: :eat1:




</drools> .


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 6, 2007)

Stormy said:


> A nice little snack I had this afternoon -- half gallon of tin roof sundae ice cream topped with mixed nuts, eaten right from the carton, replenishing the nuts each time I ate a new layer off. :eat2: :eat1:



That's the way to go! :eat1: (Except I have to take a couple-hour break in the middle and I don't like Brazil nuts that much and I stopped doing that anyway 'cos I have high cholesterol.)


----------



## Stormy (Jul 6, 2007)

Now for dinner -- large pepperoni pizza from Little Caesar's and a footlong B.M.T. (pepperoni, salami and ham) on wheat with lettuce, tomatoes, olives and mayonnaise from Subway. :eat2: :eat1:  

I have stuff to make tacos later if I want, too. 

View attachment pizza&sub.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 6, 2007)

Stormy said:


> Now for dinner -- large pepperoni pizza from Little Caesar's and a footlong B.M.T. (pepperoni, salami and ham) on wheat with lettuce, tomatoes, olives and mayonnaise from Subway. :eat2: :eat1:
> 
> I have stuff to make tacos later if I want, too.



Now that's nature worship!   (re: your sig) 

I kinda see Jesus's face and John Wilkes Booth in the pepperoni. :eat2:


----------



## Michelle (Jul 6, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I kinda see Jesus's face and John Wilkes Booth in the pepperoni. :eat2:


 
I see where you see Jesus, but I don't see John. I think it looks more like Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> I see where you see Jesus, but I don't see John. I think it looks more like Colonel Sanders.



Well, Sanders too, on the upper right, about two o'clock on the pie. 

For John Wilkes Booth I mean the really shiny one, second in on the lower left. Not so much just the pepperoni itself, but the way it carries itself on the pizza, the swagger.

Apparently Mr. Booth swaggered into the opera house on that fateful night, gun in hand, ready to shoot our beloved President Lincoln, much the way this pepperoni has swaggered into the balcony of our lives. _"Sic semper tyrannis!!!,"_ he cried. Then a "*pop!*,  and it was over. :eat1:


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 8, 2007)

This was a couple of years ago, but all these bowls are filled with chocolate chip cookies. :wubu: :smitten: :eat2: If it wasn't so hot, I'd be tempted to bake up a batch.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 8, 2007)

This was last week at The Melting Pot --we were celebrating a friend's birthday...and what better way than with fondue! So very good, too! 

View attachment tmpphp8dQdNo.jpg


View attachment tmpphpHguJk4.jpg


View attachment tmpphpsY7U5l.jpg


View attachment tmpphpz8JlYa.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 8, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> This was last week at The Melting Pot --we were celebrating a friend's birthday...and what better way than with fondue! So very good, too!



I love the order of the pics. Dessert first!! 

Oh, and I love fondue!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love the order of the pics. Dessert first!!
> 
> Oh, and I love fondue!



I love eating dessert first sometimes! And with fondue...I find that any order works. It's such a fun food.


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

Went with a friend to one of those newer super-popular Italian-Italian places (Italian owners, Italian waiters). They don't have very much else beyond pizza, aren't exactly cheap (but not really expensive) but are getting almost overrun. It was well worth it. When i had been thinking before that i've eaten many good pizzas in my life, these guys demonstrated that it can get even better :eat2: And what really rocks is the red hot olive oil they're giving you on request and what you add to your liking.
View attachment Pratoila.jpg

My friend had a Pratoila (= rocket, shredded parmesano, ...)

View attachment Crudo-Picante.jpg

Mine was a Crudo Picante (= parma ham, salami, ...)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2007)

panhype said:


> Went with a friend to one of those newer super-popular Italian-Italian places (Italian owners, Italian waiters). They don't have very much else beyond pizza, aren't exactly cheap (but not really expensive) but are getting almost overrun. It was well worth it. When i had been thinking before that i've eaten many good pizzas in my life, these guys demonstrated that it can get even better :eat2: And what really rocks is the red hot olive oil they're giving you on request and what you add to your liking.
> View attachment 22450
> 
> My friend had a Pratoila (= rocket, shredded parmesano, ...)
> ...



I want yours..now please..lol


----------



## panhype (Jul 11, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I want yours..now please..lol


You like things simple too? I mean i liked my friend's pizza as well. But i hardly would order it - that many different flavors (rocket, parmesano, parma ham etc etc) are confusing me


----------



## panhype (Aug 19, 2007)

As some kind of birthday celebration (not mine) i went to another of those Italian Italian pizza places. I'm getting addicted :eat2:

Well, actually i didn't order a pizza with prosciutto and artichokes. When the waiter brought it she apologized in such a nice way that i couldn't refuse. But i'm not that hard in this respect anyway. Originally i had ordered "Pizza N. Chomsky" - mainly for the name cause he is a fellow linguist  - which would have contained prosciutto as well, besides olives if my memory is right. So they scored somehow at least  

View attachment Pizza_750.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2007)

panhype said:


> As some kind of birthday celebration (not mine) i went to another of those Italian Italian pizza places. I'm getting addicted :eat2:
> 
> Well, actually i didn't order a pizza with prosciutto and artichokes. When the waiter brought it she apologized in such a nice way that i couldn't refuse. But i'm not that hard in this respect anyway. Originally i had ordered "Pizza N. Chomsky" - mainly for the name cause he is a fellow linguist  - which would have contained prosciutto as well, besides olives if my memory is right. So they scored somehow at least




That looks yummy! But...I would think it would be hard to cut through the proscuitto cleanly. Was it messy?


----------



## panhype (Aug 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> That looks yummy! But...I would think it would be hard to cut through the proscuitto cleanly. Was it messy?



You mean the prosciutto twined around the knife? :blink: Not that i would remember that  They give you special knives usually.

Funny aspect btw. As somebody ever wondered about the different methods to eat a pizza? Like: How do you eat your pizza? A: You pre-cut it in large pieces and then use your hands. B: You use fork and knife for the entire thing  

So i would be a loyalist for the B-solution. Not because of a deep conviction behind that, it's just been my way of pizza eating all my life. But then most people who i know are going the A-way.

Further on: I'm always eating the edges first, to save the smoother, more delicious center for the last bites. Then i know many people who always cut pieces out that lead from the edge to the center, apparently to have a more steady experience (??).

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2007)

panhype said:


> You mean the prosciutto twined around the knife? :blink: Not that i would remember that  They give you special knives usually.



I guess it seems like the toppings are soft but the ham is more tough...I dunno! Cut mine into pieces please 



panhype said:


> Funny aspect btw. As somebody ever wondered about the different methods to eat a pizza? Like: How do you eat your pizza? A: You pre-cut it in large pieces and then use your hands. B: You use fork and knife for the entire thing



Well, sir, I do believe you have a great idea for a new thread.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 19, 2007)

panhype said:


> As some kind of birthday celebration (not mine) i went to another of those Italian Italian pizza places. I'm getting addicted :eat2:



Those look like really yummy thin-crusts...love that kinda pizza. Chompchompchomsky!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm sure anarchistic MIT professors enjoy a good slice o' pizza now and again, too.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 21, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> This was last week at The Melting Pot --we were celebrating a friend's birthday...and what better way than with fondue! So very good, too!



How fun that looks...I want to drink the pot of cheese.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 21, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> This was a couple of years ago, but all these bowls are filled with chocolate chip cookies. :wubu: :smitten: :eat2: If it wasn't so hot, I'd be tempted to bake up a batch.



Yummerz! :::EATS:::


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 1, 2007)

I went to a ballfield in Brooklyn where people from various Latin American countries make and sell food. I was a bit overwhelmed by the choice, and will have to return to try out more specialties. 






A carne asada huarache 'con todo'. A huarache is a puffier tortilla (a bit like a gordita) but the dough contains mashed beans. You can't tell from my photo, but this thing takes up two regular size paper plates. It's that big. I added later some red salsa and guacmole.





Don't mind the obscene gesture made with the corn! This is another Mexican speciality from another vendor. Mexican style grilled corn (anyone know the name in Spanish for it?). The corn is cooked on a grill, sprinkled with fresh lime juice slathered with mayo ( or sometimes crema, which is a lot like creme fraiche or sour cream), dipped in a crumbly Mexican cheese which is a lot like parmesan, then sprinkled liberally with cayenne pepper. You wouldn't think all those flavors work together, but somehow they do. It's super addictive.





I haven't developed man hands, my boyfriend is 'modeling' the drink. The corn vendor had all sorts of fresh made juices like watermelon, tamarind (which I really hate!), and fresh lime aide. It was quite sour with only a hint of sugar. Be relieved that I now won't develop scurvy.


----------



## PattiGirl (Sep 1, 2007)

Is this ballfield in Red Hook Brooklyn?


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 1, 2007)

yeps! meaning to go for years, but finally got over there.


----------



## PattiGirl (Sep 1, 2007)

Ah, my new favorite neighborhood, Red Hook! If you can please tell me where exactly is this ballfield? Are they only there on Saturday's? We'll be in that neighborhood tomorrow, going to Fairway to shop and to have lunch but might change the lunch plans!


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay, it's on Bay & Clinton, across the street from the giant public pool and about 5 blocks from Fairway (I love the outdoor seating at that particular Fairway, it's my fave supermarket!)

http://maps.citysearch.com/map/view/45205675

just enter your address above, it's not really hard to find. Just look for Red Hook Park, and a giant soccer field with tents set up around the perimeter of the field.


----------



## PattiGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you VERY much!!! I love Fairway, it's also my favorite supermarket and I love their outdoor seating, I could sit out there for hours and hours. We try and go once a week to shop and have lunch. That's where we are heading today but will make a detour and check out that ballfield! :eat1: Thank you again for all the information, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 4, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> We then walked around and past by a bakery (can't remember the name, it begins with an "E"). I have to say the baked goods weren't terribly impressive, they were like any I've had at most Italian bakeries. The bakery had terrible lighting and couldn't take decent photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is ricotta? And I never cared for any kind of candy, dessert, or sweet with liquor in it, either.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 5, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> What is ricotta? And I never cared for any kind of candy, dessert, or sweet with liquor in it, either.



Ricotta is cheese (technically a cheese by-product)

It is often used in lasagna, stuffed shells, and yes, canolis!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ricotta is cheese (technically a cheese by-product)
> 
> It is often used in lasagna, stuffed shells, and yes, canolis!



Thank you...so, it can sometimes be sweet?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Thank you...so, it can sometimes be sweet?



Well it can be sweetened, yes. It's very creamy and delicious


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well it can be sweetened, yes. It's very creamy and delicious



Interesting...thank you...stuffing desserts with sweet cheese?


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well it can be sweetened, yes. It's very creamy and delicious



Oh, is it like that "cream cheese icing" on "Italian cakes?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Interesting...thank you...stuffing desserts with sweet cheese?





Heavy_Cream said:


> Oh, is it like that "cream cheese icing" on "Italian cakes?



no, cream cheese has a higher fat content..it's much richer. I prefer it, of course.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 6, 2007)

Momma's potato soup....

View attachment 26587


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 7, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Oh, is it like that "cream cheese icing" on "Italian cakes?



Sometimes mascarpone cheese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mascarpone is mixed with the ricotta to make a thick filling. It's sweetened with sugar. Due to the mild flavor these particular cheeses, ricotta in particular, can be used in sweet or savory applications.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 7, 2007)

The corn is called an "elote" (E-low-tay) in spanish. One of my absolute favorite treats.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> no, cream cheese has a higher fat content..it's much richer. I prefer it, of course.



Hmmmm, interesting....


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 7, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Sometimes mascarpone cheese http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mascarpone is mixed with the ricotta to make a thick filling. It's sweetened with sugar. Due to the mild flavor these particular cheeses, ricotta in particular, can be used in sweet or savory applications.



Thank you!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Sep 21, 2007)

Upclose and personal shots of some foods I made. I think its porn worthy! LOL


Meatloaf raw





Meatloaf done





Biscuits raw





Biscuits done





Meal served...Meatloaf, mashed potatoes with butter, corn and biscuits


----------



## GoddessPatty (Sep 21, 2007)

Bought a marinade made by A1 and its Garlic and Herb flavored. So I decided to try it on some boneless, skinless chicken thighs...

Raw chicken marinated with sliced onions





Chicken done





Upclose done chicken cause it looks so yummy LOL





Homemade potato salad-forgot to take pics during making





Upclose potato salad to see all the wonderful goodies in it





Meal served, chicken, potato salad and some ranch style beans


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 7, 2008)

I've read about a small Vietnamese takeout not too far from me. It's a bit dingy inside, but the prices are right and everything smelled and looked delicious. The staff is extremely friendly and eager to help. Here are some of the goodies I brought home. 




Steamed bun filled with hardboiled egg and some type of mild sausage.





interior bun shot




Bubble tea in a can! Made in Taiwan, according to the label.





Basil seed beverage made with honey. I haven't had the courage to try it yet. For those who like things that float in beverages. It reminds me of tadpoles.




Beef tendon pho. The beef was rare, sliced very thin and had small pieces of 'beef balls' (tee!) in it. The broth had a lot of anise in it. I never knew a beef soup could be so light. It was, yet it was filling as well. I'm feeling a bit under the weather, and I swear the soup had restorative properties. They gave me a whole bag of add ins like lime, sprouts, noodles, cilantro, jalapeno and hoisin sauce. I would eat this again.

The above total for all the items? $8.75. Next time I visit, I want to try their bahn mi.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 7, 2008)

That beefy dumpling soup looks fantastic. I have to agree with you about the healing properties! When I feel yuck with the cold, I make a light beef or chicken broth and spice it up with chili and meat etc. Definitely better than medicine!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 7, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I've read about a small Vietnamese takeout not too far from me. It's a bit dingy inside, but the prices are right and everything smelled and looked delicious. The staff is extremely friendly and eager to help. Here are some of the goodies I brought home...



Wow, really cool stuff. I wish I could taste everything - even the tadpole soda! hehe

Was the bubble tea as good as the fresh kind?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 17, 2008)

This is less "porn" than amateur home video soft-core stuff. LOL

Mini-stroopwafels from Trader Joe's. Had to go to the grand opening and get some.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is less "porn" than amateur home video soft-core stuff. LOL
> 
> Mini-stroopwafels from Trader Joe's. Had to go to the grand opening and get some.



OMG!!! I got so overexcited when I saw your stroopwafels that I didnt notice my boobs were on the spacebar and I thought my computer screen was having a fit! I LOOOOOOOOOVe them and cant get them here, AND theyre so cheap there! GAH! Im so much closer to the Netherlands too! *shakes angry fist at Scotland in general and kicks a closet FA*


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 17, 2008)

I want to try bubble tea but the Asian district in Oklahoma City scares the bejeezus out of me. Maybe I'll try tomorrow or Tuesday since I'm off.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, really cool stuff. I wish I could taste everything - even the tadpole soda! hehe
> 
> Was the bubble tea as good as the fresh kind?



No, the pearls are the small white kind found in tapoica pudding. It was too sweet and slightly bitter at the same time.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 17, 2008)

Went to Astoria pastry shop in Greektown [Detroit] last night. Here are a few things that were left until this morning.

Custard Roll [Had the phyllo and honey on the dough much like baklava.]








The remainder of a chocolate cannoli





Red Velvet Cupcake





Chocolate Muffin


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2008)

*swoon* I am happy to see some new porn. Thanks, Sweet Tooth!

p.s. got an extra chocolate muffin? my goodness!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Went to Astoria pastry shop in Greektown [Detroit] last night. Here are a few things that were left until this morning.
> 
> Custard Roll [Had the phyllo and honey on the dough much like baklava.
> 
> ...



Yummmy! I want one of each!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 17, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Yummmy! I want one of each!



Come to Detroit and we'll go!  Greektown is also home to ... well, yeah, Greek food... but also Pizza Papalis, a casino in Trapper's Alley, and all sorts of other places to find yummy food!

Their "online" ordering is only for pickup, so no sending it to you guys elsewhere. Still, if you go to their website and click on the "order online" button, you can see pictures of all the treats.


----------



## washburn (Aug 21, 2008)

Mrs Richies Nanaimo BC, canada, this isnt me in the pic lol


----------



## Brandi (Aug 29, 2008)

http://foodgawker.com/ Some awesome food porn pics here


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 30, 2008)

Brandi said:


> http://foodgawker.com/ Some awesome food porn pics here



Brandi - great link!! Love their tagline "Feast your eyes".


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 30, 2008)

While in Anchorage we ate at a place called Glacier Brewhouse. It was pretty good, very crowded but not sure if it was popular with the locals or the cruise ship passengers. Tried crab for the first time, wasn't sure that I was going to like it but I had 4 bite or so just to taste it. It was kinda sweet but I decided that I didn't really like it very much. 





Ale Cheddar Pot. Cheese with their house brewed ale and peppers and onions served with those little flatbread crisps. I thought the cheese would be more gooey, but it was very good.







Pork chops and 1/2 of king crab legs. Wasn't my plate and the combo wasn't my idea lol but it was enjoyed. I don't know how big king crab legs are supposed to be but he got 3 that was supposed to equal 1/2 pound.







This was mine. Grilled steak with walnut pesto, mixed veggies and blue cheese mashed potatoes. I didn't like the pesto and I picked out the blue cheese from the potatoes. LOL I'm a pretty picky fat girl!






My desert. Creme Brulle (sp?) which is my all time favorite desert! No doubt that I ate all of that. 






His desert, chocolate torte. Equally as good. You know I had to have some of both!

I didn't get pictures of our drinks but I had a spiced peach mojito which was ok but not great. We also each had a glass of their home brewed ale and that was VERY good!


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

"My spoon is too big.... MY SPOON, IT TOOOO BIG!"
Don Hertzfeld if your wonderin


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 6, 2008)

From a favorite local bakery. Didn't get any pics of the cassata cake I bought for Mom's birthday though.








They have chocolate chips mixed in with the filling.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> From a favorite local bakery. Didn't get any pics of the cassata cake I bought for Mom's birthday though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yowza! those look really good!


----------



## Darkeyes (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> From a favorite local bakery. Didn't get any pics of the cassata cake I bought for Mom's birthday though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look nummy... Quite similar to the ones that I treid recently in fact...:happy:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 15, 2008)

*FOOD PORN ~ LITERALLY*

It's a yam...or is it??  :blush: 

View attachment IMG_6080.JPG


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2008)

Not the clearest of shots, so I guess its amateur food porn hahahaha, it was last nights dinner, Italian porcetta roast, with butter pesto parmesan veggies and baked monterrey jack garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 19, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> *FOOD PORN ~ LITERALLY*
> 
> It's a yam...or is it??  :blush:



* tweezes that one...ummm *


----------



## Hole (Sep 27, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is less "porn" than amateur home video soft-core stuff. LOL
> 
> Mini-stroopwafels from Trader Joe's. Had to go to the grand opening and get some.



Ahhh those are so damn good.:smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought these worthy of the food porn thread, which desperately needs revived! My friend Lizzie brought these cakes when she visited, and we ended up doing a raffle to see who got which cake  I "won" the white chocolate, strawberry one which was very nice. The most delicious though, was the top right one, with the redcurrants on top. It was the most divine, tangy, tart and sweet taste with a mousse type consistency. The cakes were from Maison Blanc in London, which is the shop of tv chef Raymond Blanc. 

View attachment cakeys.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I thought these worthy of the food porn thread, which desperately needs revived! My friend Lizzie brought these cakes when she visited, and we ended up doing a raffle to see who got which cake  I "won" the white chocolate, strawberry one which was very nice. The most delicious though, was the top right one, with the redcurrants on top. It was the most divine, tangy, tart and sweet taste with a mousse type consistency. The cakes were from Maison Blanc in London, which is the shop of tv chef Raymond Blanc.



How lovely! I think I would have just cut each in half so I could taste them all 

They look delicious.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I thought these worthy of the food porn thread, which desperately needs revived! My friend Lizzie brought these cakes when she visited, and we ended up doing a raffle to see who got which cake  I "won" the white chocolate, strawberry one which was very nice. The most delicious though, was the top right one, with the redcurrants on top. It was the most divine, tangy, tart and sweet taste with a mousse type consistency. The cakes were from Maison Blanc in London, which is the shop of tv chef Raymond Blanc.



Those look wonderful. 

The revival of bumping of this thread has me tingling with excitement of food porn pics to come.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 27, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> How lovely! I think I would have just cut each in half so I could taste them all
> 
> They look delicious.



We all still had a taste of each others, they were very very good :happy:



ThatFatGirl said:


> Those look wonderful.
> 
> The revival of bumping of this thread has me tingling with excitement of food porn pics to come.



They tasted wonderful too. And, me too!!! *anticipation*


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> How lovely! I think I would have just cut each in half so I could taste them all
> 
> They look delicious.


I was thinking the same thing--cut them all in half! LOL


----------



## BigCutieMeg (Apr 21, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> From a favorite local bakery. Didn't get any pics of the cassata cake I bought for Mom's birthday though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are those deep fried cannolis... They look amazing.... cannolis are my FAVORITE!!!! mmmm :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never seen cannoli like that and I've eaten HUNDREDS. They look awesome.


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 24, 2011)

Sigh ... I've been salivating over the website for The Pound Cake Company all weekend. This epic list of flavors would drive anyone wild. :smitten:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 24, 2011)

BigCutieMeg said:


> Are those deep fried cannolis... They look amazing.... cannolis are my FAVORITE!!!! mmmm :eat2:



I think they're just regular cannoli with some finely crushed nuts on the ends. OMG they're divine! The same bakery also does a lovely cassata cake [cannoli cream between layers]. I think I have pics of that up somewhere too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is less "porn" than amateur home video soft-core stuff. LOL
> 
> Mini-stroopwafels from Trader Joe's. Had to go to the grand opening and get some.



ARGH! THIS is why i wish there was a Trader Joe's near by.:doh:


----------



## one2one (Apr 27, 2011)

It is appropriately named ... Nirvana.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 28, 2011)

one2one said:


> It is appropriately named ... Nirvana.


I bet it tastes like it too.


----------



## one2one (Apr 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I bet it tastes like it too.



It's fantastic. It's chocolate mousse with creme brule (sp?) on a base of milk chocolate hazelnut praline.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2011)

one2one said:


> It is appropriately named ... Nirvana.



I can't resist this. Did you find it one the web? If so, it's going to be my next project (after tonight's tikka masala).


Chuck


----------



## one2one (May 21, 2011)

Chuck said:


> I can't resist this. Did you find it one the web? If so, it's going to be my next project (after tonight's tikka masala).
> 
> 
> Chuck



I'm lucky enough to be able to get them nearby at a place called Truffles and Tortes. Although I usually get their Concerto, which is also my first choice when I need a thank you gift.


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

my dinner last night was cooked by my wonderful husband - he cooks something spectacular every night for me. (not a chef, just likes to cook)

anyways, this was a large portablleo mushroom stuffed with peperoni, basil and mozerella cheese served with breadcrumbed risotto balls and a big bowl of salad with tomato flat bread (not pictured)

The best bit for me was the strips of crispy courgette and parsnip on the top! heavenly!


----------



## bonified (Jul 22, 2011)

I ran out of memory mid way, but a few pics to show you what living with an Italian chef, who's brother & mother are a chefs also is like, once a month when our schedules allow we feast! View attachment cheffys.jpg


For starters, it was home made bread, fresh sardines in lemon olive oil and chili, a scampi prawn & scallop risotto. My favourite salad in the world, baby spinach, pear, parmigiano & pine nuts with olive oil and balsamic & of course - vino. View attachment yum.jpg


Then we have shish with bacon, prunes, scallops, scampi, prawns, & onions, marinated in olive oil & chili & lemon juice. View attachment heaven.jpg



and the grand finale was crepe suzette, good lord! View attachment crepe suzette.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 26, 2011)

this thread is obscenely delicious!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 26, 2011)

bonified said:


> I ran out of memory mid way, but a few pics to show you what living with an Italian chef, who's brother & mother are a chefs also is like, once a month when our schedules allow we feast!


beautiful! and the crepes--love it


----------



## Ahimsa (Jul 27, 2011)

Those crepes look wonderful!


----------



## Lamia (Aug 3, 2011)

I made this for X-mas this year. Giant Cupcake....it was too sweet for my tastes, but everyone else loved it.


----------

